# flash drying



## funkymonkey27 (May 18, 2007)

I've heard you can flash dry buds for a test smoke...
what should I do? 
can I use a dehydrator thats for fruit and stuff?


----------



## Rocker420 (May 18, 2007)

Ummm never heard of flash drying. But i have heard of people putting pot in a mic or oven only for a short moment just to dry it. But i think it would ruin it alot in the end. But if your just doing it to have a tes smoke or w/e then go for it.


----------



## bejohnst (May 19, 2007)

go with the oven. Put it on the lowest setting and keep the door cracked open. Takes about 30mins or so.


----------



## jraddude (Jun 3, 2007)

i usually put it in the oven and leave the oven off--i have gas, so theres a pilot light that keeps the oven warm. i do this with bud that i may want later(like 2-3 days). The bud that i want to smoke right then, i put it in an electric toaster oven at 150 degrees(my lowest setting) and in 10 minutes, its good enough to smoke.   I like these methods cuz the pilot light and toaster oven dont use a lot of energy.  ive actually been experimenting with this a lot recently, because sometimes i get too impatient for a harvest to properly cure hah..


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jun 4, 2007)

u all know once thc hits 101 degrees dont know what celcus is for all u uk'ers thc starts to release the hotter te faster its released thats why when you put a 600 degree lighter to bud the canniboids are released so fast


----------



## Draston (Jun 4, 2007)

nice avatar, i'd change that now.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 5, 2007)

i always use my cable box... i put a piece of printer paper on the top.. then the weed on top of that.... its a low heat source..and it gets it done overnight easily..


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Jun 9, 2007)

funkymonkey27 said:
			
		

> I've heard you can flash dry buds for a test smoke...
> what should I do?
> can I use a dehydrator thats for fruit and stuff?


 
UMM a dehidrater is a really bad idea I would not do that. Unless you like really dry crispy buds with no affect when you smoke them.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 9, 2007)

You know how most people dry there bud indoors. Well im not sure if its any faster although id think it is. You can dry any plant indoor or outdoor, and at least outdoor you have that nice big sun. Maby its also faster? Anyone tried drying there bud outdoors?


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 9, 2007)

gottagrow_420 said:
			
		

> UMM a dehidrater is a really bad idea I would not do that. Unless you like really dry crispy buds with no affect when you smoke them.



How often have you used a dehydrator, we use one every harvest to dry trim in prep for making hash oil, all one needs to do is pull the buds one wants use now, when they're ready ! Just keep an eye on them and don't let 'em get too dry after a while you'll know when to pull the baby buds. 

They'll be harsh because they haven't been cured but aside from taste they work fine , don't know where all these legends get started ;>?


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 19, 2007)

Rocker420 said:
			
		

> Ummm never heard of flash drying. But i have heard of people putting pot in a mic or oven only for a short moment just to dry it. But i think it would ruin it alot in the end. But if your just doing it to have a tes smoke or w/e then go for it.


 
if anything dont put the weed in the oven i tastes like **** and dont get u high. or mybe cause i smoked not mutured bud but i still wont recomedet.
i put some bud before in front of a heat vent and came out better then the microwave but insides wre wet but that wat curing is for i guess.


----------



## tayday79 (Sep 12, 2014)

how can you tell when your bud is fishing up following?????????:vap_smiley:


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 12, 2014)

I use a loupe to check trichs to determine when to harvest I never sample buds


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 12, 2014)

Link for all u need to know on harvesting http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17609


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 13, 2014)

I lay small buds on the router box, turn several times. Before long, a dry bud. At least it`ll be useable. Peace.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 13, 2014)

I interpreted tayday's post different than everyone else.  I think that he is asking how you know when the bud is gone when you are vaping....


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 13, 2014)

Hemp Goddess, Did you have an exceptionally fruitfull wake-n-bake this morning?


----------



## Locked (Sep 13, 2014)

I read that post the same way THG.  I figured that was why he used the vape icon.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 13, 2014)

I set a bud on the top of the light and leave it till its a little crispy.

There is no remedy for a slow cure but to test smoke it works good.


----------



## Locked (Sep 13, 2014)

trillions of atoms said:


> I set a bud on the top of the light and leave it till its a little crispy.
> 
> There is no remedy for a slow cure but to test smoke it works good.



I used to do that as well. Now that I am all LED in Flower I can't. 

I use the oven on low, like 180f. The buds go into foil and go in the oven for a couple hours.  That is speed drying to try a nug. Like you said, no substitute for a good dry and cure.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 13, 2014)

best way to get a idea of whats it like is to atleast let it air dry removing most of the stem helps dry quicker but u cant get a real idea of taste and potentcy when quick drying it when it drys to quick it locks in the green fresh taste jmo if im sampling anything i dont use heating methods air dry


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 13, 2014)

I have a Viva-la Vape vaporizer.  It has an adjustable heating element. The lowest setting is 200f.  Just for fun today I popped a bud off a plant and put it in the vape.  Left it on the lowest setting for about 15 minutes and then cranked it up to go range.  I think I am gonna have a very good harvest this year!  The taste isn't there and the dope wasn't mature by any means but it numbed my face.  Can't be to bad for a quick dry method,,,, right?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 13, 2014)

Good point kind bud, removing the stem and separating the bud will def help it dry quicker.


----------

